# box freestone mine june 2009



## tommo (Jun 9, 2009)

hey all 

thought i would pop my first post up

had a top weekend, got an invite from OT for box on sunday, now this was my first time in box and it turned out to be a good day 

meet up with a couple of other 28days members and headed on to backdoor, which i was surprised how dodgy looking it was when i was going through

straight in to cathedral for a quick photo shot and meet up with a couple of others that where also there looking round, so after a quick chat and an invite to join us the 9 of us set of for a good look round

headed straight throught the mine over to the robots and a quick bit to eat, then round the corner to a stupidly small hole in a fence for me to get through, the ones that no me will no i am not a skinny lad lol 
but to be fair a bit of pulling and shoving, and minus 1 t-shirt i was there!!

then back round to see some of the cranes in the north east, and then back through to backdoor was a good 7 hours down there

all in all was a good explore, didnt spend much time taking pics as i wanted to get a feel for the place and learn my way round

meet some really nice peeps that day, cant wait for some more box exploring

so here are a couple of pics from the day 


changed the channel to fishing as well


----------



## james.s (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice! I love the relics


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 9, 2009)

james.s said:


> ...I love the relics



Echo that!  Love those and the machinery. 
I never tire of seeing pics from here...somewhere I'd love to visit myself.
Fab photos, tommo.


----------



## tommo (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank u, like I said it wasn't a photo session, but I did get a couple also there where way to many if us to get any good shots, we just kept getting in each others way



Foxylady said:


> .somewhere I'd love to visit myself.



Why not come with us later this month if u not busy, taking stu and harvester around your more than welcome to join us it's not that far from u


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks a great place Tommo,I am certainly looking forward to seeing this as well as Browns


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 10, 2009)

Good first post Tommo -clear & crisp piccies -welcome to DP


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice pics dude, great first post & thanks for sharing. Had Box on my list for a while so i think this summer i'll finally make the trip.


----------



## Evilgenius (Jun 10, 2009)

Top explore! I want to do a mine so bad, theres a few around my way but done a mission the other week and could only find an old winch house, steel cable and a cart, i think the shaft/shafts have been filled in even though they are on the os maps.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 10, 2009)

Well done tommo. Good shots. I can definetly echo the bit about being a big lad too!. It does sometimes make things a little difficult when you try and get through a hole or over a fence!


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 28, 2009)

Great shots there big fella...now I need to see this one for sure.Many thanx for a brilliant tour yesterday,you did a sterling job plus barbee supplied too..now thats what I call exploring!!!


----------



## tommo (Jun 28, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Great shots there big fella...now I need to see this one for sure.Many thanx for a brilliant tour yesterday,you did a sterling job plus barbee supplied too..now thats what I call exploring!!!



let me know when u free next for box, its a full on day down there really, alot more hard work than anything we did saturday but well worth it, will try and get dan and tucker and nathan along as well


----------

